

Amie Street Closes Series A Financing Led By Amazon.com - mqt
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/05/amiestreetcom-closes-series-a-financing-led-by-amazoncom/

======
knewjax
Congratulations. Another missed opportunity for the major record labels. Glad
they are trying to hang in there by partnering with companies that will only
allow music downloads for Windows Media Player, and have a board full of
suits.

<http://corp.spiralfrog.com/board.aspx>

not that i have a problem with any of the fine gentleman or woman on the
spiral frog executive team.

------
far33d
Brown represent!

